# Victorian lake access - where can I yak?



## flybattler (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi all, Living in Brighton, Vic and new to the forum. 
I am yet to commit to a Yak yet but its either going to be a Hobie Outback or Native WaterCraft Mariner, just cant make up my mind right now.
Anyway thats not the true purpose of my post, what I need to know is which freshwater lakes and reservoirs in Victoria I can access with a Yak? I am keen freshy angler and need to know what waters can be accessed and which can't. Is there any particular website or publication that covers all Vic waters?


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

flybattler said:


> Hi all, Living in Brighton, Vic and new to the forum.
> I am yet to commit to a Yak yet but its either going to be a Hobie Outback or Native WaterCraft Mariner, just cant make up my mind right now.
> Anyway thats not the true purpose of my post, what I need to know is which freshwater lakes and reservoirs in Victoria I can access with a Yak? I am keen freshy angler and need to know what waters can be accessed and which can't. Is there any particular website or publication that covers all Vic waters?


Not much of a fresh water fisho myself but have trolled some lures around in Lake Wendoree also in the Howqua Arm of Eildon
A group of us went to the Murray on the W/E just gone chasing Cod - I got quite a few Trout Cod and a couple of carp nothing else
most of the other got Cod , biggest being 75 cm

There still is no access to Devels Bend Res with kayaks but people are still working on it


----------

